# Lovin' my BagYards!



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres a few from Dylan Barbone's video shoot that my buddy at Halcyon Photography snapped for me. Enjoy & take your negativity elsewhere.  :beer:
Check out Dylan's video HERE: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LthAPVJGw4

As for the BagYard Topic, I've had just about every setup possible on my car.
1. Springs on OEM shocks/struts :banghead:
2. Springs on Bilstein sports all around
3. FK Coilovers
4. Bag-Over-Coilovers & firestone rears
5. MasonTech new-style fronts
6. BagYard's

Seriously, I cannot emphasize enough how drastic of a difference I have felt between all of them, and I can confidently say that NOTHING compares to BagYard. I got Supreme struts dampened to Bomber specifications (Thanks to [email protected]), and it's literally like driving on sporty OEM suspension. I love it!














































See you all at H2Oi! :thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

Damn your jetta looks great. Can't wait to see it at h20.


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

looks good bud. Loving the FD lights :thumbup:


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Simans82 (Jun 15, 2002)

Looks great! Awesome pics. :thumbup:


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

looking good man:thumbup:


----------



## chrispage (Oct 7, 2007)

always loved your car with that wheel set up! 

do you by chance have a comparison between the bagyards and mason techs?


----------



## specialkane7 (Jul 30, 2002)

Looks great Anthony! See you at H20i:beer:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Killin' it Ant!! Thanks for the kind words:beer:


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you.
Any time, Steve!

I don't have a comparison of MT to BY. From what i remember, they were roughly the same height, give or take a mm or so.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

One of my favorites of all time! Mad props to you man! :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## Brownie1524 (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks fly as always!


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

car is beautiful...my bombers should be arriving this week, cant wait to put them on


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Bombers are awesome. The 20th in the above video is on Bombers. They're great!


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

yeah im pretty hyped, i just talked with andrew and he said they hopefully will be in by the end of the week.

what kind of controls are you using?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

AVS switchbox, 8 valves


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

ill lookin' thing here. 

can't wait to get my Bombers in :thumbup:


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## BlsdEsquire (Mar 3, 2010)

Doin it right Bro!! :thumbup:


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

ow wow! 

dom


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbup: i love my bombers as well


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

